# Holiday week bust???



## ss20 (Dec 23, 2017)

Obviously a rocky start to the week with freezing rain and rain in ski country...but it looks like most places will pick up 5"+ by Christmas dinner after this rain passes.  I'd have to imagine with a deep base and a freezing rain "protecting" the snow that ski conditions will be pretty good the rest of the week (as long as your ski resort gets enough snow to keep you on top of that crust).  

However...it's going to be BITTERLY cold Wednesday through the rest of the holiday week (potentially longer...but trusting the weather beyond the 1st is foolish).  And by bitter I mean single digit and negatives as highs...without the windchill.  That's stuff for the hardcore skiers....not for the family that skis this week as their big ski trip of the year and gets in a few days outside this week.  

So will resorts that are normally bustling this week have a bust, even with good snow?  This happened one or two seasons ago over Presidents week...it was bitterly cold and the masses did not ski.  How does this affect the resorts like Mt. Snow, K, and SR who blew crazy amounts of snow to protect themselves from a "warm" week, only to see the complete opposite ruin their busy season?

I'll be watching webcams next week gauging the crowds...stuff like this is interesting for me.



Your thoughts?


----------



## slatham (Dec 23, 2017)

From  a snow perspective, North of I90 it's been a great start and a great lead in to the holidays, today's weather notwithstanding. From a base building perspective, today's weather is beneficial. And if the Christmas storm delivers it will be very good skiing. 

From a skier visits perspective, today's weather is obviously a negative but big crowds don't arrive until the 26th/27th. But to your point on temps, I agree that having the extended forecast from 26th to 1st with high temps in single digits will be a major deterrent to normal holiday crowds. I recall the cold Presidents week and it was pretty empty. I hope this turns out differently - not that I want huge crowds, but I want the areas to do well and capitalize on great skiing over Christmas break.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 23, 2017)

Snowguns kick on after this R@%N and it should be good by Wednesday! Specially if mother nature delivers Sunday night and Monday!


----------



## benski (Dec 23, 2017)

Wasn't their major snow in New York for much of December. That's got to drive a lot of people to the mountains. I have not been in New York since august so I don't know for sure.


----------



## boston_e (Dec 23, 2017)

I’m sure the super cold temps are something that the resorts are concerned about.  The number of people who will go rent skis / buy lift tickets / lessons at a high temp of 0F is a lot less than when it is 22f.


----------



## Lefty4514 (Dec 23, 2017)

Since I plan on skiing next Friday and Saturday at SR, selfishly I hope the cold keeps some of the crowds away.  From the resorts perspective I’m sure they will lose some ticket sales.  I assume with the on mountain lodging and lift ticket packages that are usually bundled that will dampen the effect a bit?


----------



## crank (Dec 23, 2017)

We are heading up and skiing on 26th and 27th, then driving home Thursday.  Too cold says the SO.  I would be happy dealing with it if the snow is really good and it kept crowds down.  She may change her tune as well.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm certain that the bitter cold will affect the attendance. If it's going to be crowded, it will be in the lodges. I've seen this often enough. People come out and after a couple of runs they find out it's just really brutal to be in the cold. Frostbite is a real danger.
I actually like the cold, but I draw my line when windchills start approaching -20F range. It's just not fun, even if you're working aerobically, like in XC or snowshoeing.  Imagine if a lift malfunctions and you're dangling out there in the cold.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 23, 2017)

I feel bad for anyone that did not ski yesterday as it will probably be the best day for at least a while. Today's rain and ice event is going to be noticeable until it gets a good coverage. It was good..until it wasn't.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2017)

Some locations actually got some snow today. Wildcat had snow and when I checked smuggs webcam a little after noon it was snowing there as well.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 23, 2017)

Fine with me. I'm not able to break away till after New Years and this is good base building stuff for now.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2017)

Especially for Southern VT, today's icing event in the big scheme of things is a GREAT thing!! While they did receive 18-24" of snow in the past 10 days or so, it was light and fluffy and fell on essentially bare ground, and while the naturals and trees LOOKED good, while skiing them, you quickly realized that there was little real base.... Add in today's icing on the snow that fell yesterday, and then a likely moderate Christmas Day snowfall, and it will be better than before... 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jmgard (Dec 24, 2017)

Was planning on going to Snow the 29th then Wildcat the 30th-31st... That mountain is cold on a normal day though so this does not look great. May have to chill out at Attitash instead. Hopefully it isn't too crowded and they can use the cold to make some snow and expand terrain at least... that place has some good trails and surprisingly decent trees when it's all open.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 24, 2017)

Getting cold just looking at the forcast for stowe 28th and 29th.  Southern VT doesnt look that bad in comparison.  Still cold enough to keep people in the lodge though.  

Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 56fish (Dec 24, 2017)

My shop going on appointments only schedule Thur/Fri.  Ton of snow here but, -10 as a high...chilly.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 24, 2017)

Downwards of 30 below windchill at K on tuesday..Even I wont go out in that.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 24, 2017)

With the ridiculous day ticket prices, one would think many tickets have already been bought in advance. Will there be less people on the mountain? Absolutely with those temps. The on-mountain bars and lodges could be packed though especially if people already paid for the tickets/lodging for the holiday period. People will go, ski a run or two and then head to the bar. I'm sure you'll lose some revenue compared to having warmer temps, but I'm not quite sure what the exact correlation these days is between how crowded the mountain looks and how much money they're making that day.

If someone has pre-paid tickets that can be used any day of the season, then those people could stay away, but ultimately they will still show up to the mountain at some point this season to use them. So overall you may lose some money this week but make it up on those people elsewhere during the season.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks like the catskills will be well below the temperature..of liquid nitrogen..so ill be at Hunter saturday.


----------



## Keelhauled (Dec 25, 2017)

I got curious and looked up Whiteface's weather.  40+ mph winds and -55 windchill before dawn on Thursday. Practically balmy compared to Mount Washington... 90+ mph winds and -70 windchill.  Good god.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 25, 2017)

At least it looks good for the local hills...0 degrees in VT means 15-20 degrees in the Flatlands.  Coupled with White Christmas mania and temps that make people think of skiing without scaring them away I'm hoping for a good week at Thunder Ridge!


----------



## FBGM (Dec 25, 2017)

Yeah Joe! Huntah! Bombs and bros bro!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 25, 2017)

How do you bundle up for a high of -8 degrees?

This Thursday is gonna be rough!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 25, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> How do you bundle up for a high of -8 degrees?
> 
> This Thursday is gonna be rough!


I'd wear my normal outerwear.

Up top I have a heavy weight Merino wool base upper layer from Ice breaker, likely with a short sleeve T-shirt over it for a bit more weight. On top of that, my Patagonia R2 fleece jacket as a midlayer. Ive had the Patagonia for 15 years now and it's still going strong. Super warm for the core.  

For the bottom, my normal base layer bottoms with a heavy cotton gym short over them. The cotton isn't ideal, but they are thick and keep the chill from cold chairs off my ass and thighs. I should probably look at getting some thick fleece shorts for such weather. I don't like a full length mid-layer on bottom because it restricts knee articulation.

For the head, Balaclava plus neck warmer and helmet.

Hands, would get Mittens with glove liners.  

Feet, my Boots with Hotronics set to level 4 instead of 2. 4 provides about 2 hours of continuous use vs 6 at level 2.  

I've skied multiple days with this configuration at 5-15 below and have been mostly fine.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 26, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> How do you bundle up for a high of -8 degrees?
> 
> This Thursday is gonna be rough!



I replace my normal upper fleece insulation layer with down. balacalava, neck warmer and helmet. Mittens. toe warmers and hand warmers. merino wool long johns instead of poly.


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 26, 2017)

Simple. You get nice fleece slippers, down comforter, and good book near wood stove. Unless there is new snow, I skip it. Keeping your body warm is physically exhausting. I always feel twice as tired after a bitter cold day.  To date - this vaca is far from a bust. Had my first Xmas ski day ever yesterday. Tons o fun. Heading out again soon . Piles of snow all over.  Agony at SR was open on natural snow on Dec 25th. Let that sink in lol.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 26, 2017)

Yeah as long as there's not exposed skin I don't really mind "extreme" cold.

My main issue is, the colder the air, the worse I breathe. Generally anything single digits and I'm wheezing and hacking.

I don't hear a lot of people complain about this, but I guess it's a holdover from the days of sucking down athsma inhalers on the lacrosse field.


----------



## skifree (Dec 26, 2017)

Don't sweat! Prefer open lifts vs gondalas. Cold squeaky snow is the best.
Enjoy. i'm working.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 26, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> My main issue is, the colder the air, the worse I breathe. Generally anything single digits and I'm wheezing and hacking.
> 
> I don't hear a lot of people complain about this, but I guess it's a holdover from the days of sucking down athsma inhalers on the lacrosse field.



I wear both a backlava and a neck gator when it's really, really cold and breathe thru those as well as cover my face with them.    Works pretty good.   You just gotta master the technique of "breathing down" so that the warm, moist air from your breath doesn't go up into your googles.  

I'll be at Crotched on Wednesday and Killington on Friday.    I'll get to test out if my gator/backlava combo work out in bitter cold.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 26, 2017)

Always an upside to nasty temps.The snow surface stays so good much longer imo.Less trafic might account for some of it but it just seems to be more durable on the groomers.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 26, 2017)

The only thing I'd add to what's been posted cold weather tips wise so far, is a nice layer of Dermatome under your eyes, your upper cheeks and over your nose - basically along the junction of your goggles and whatever your face protection of choice is. Works great when it's cold at helping reduce frost bite risk and also is great on warm days when face protection isn't needed to prevent sun and/or wind burn

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Dec 26, 2017)

Pretty early in the season for temps this cold! Hoping the areas do well despite the colder temps. They'll certainly be able to make snow if that's in the plans.


----------



## Zermatt (Dec 26, 2017)

Pico was awesome today. 100% open, plenty of powder left on Outpost. Even enough snow to groom the natural snow trails.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 26, 2017)

billo said:


> Pico was awesome today. 100% open, plenty of powder left on Outpost. Even enough snow to groom the natural snow trails.



Nice! What a start to the season.


----------



## speden (Dec 26, 2017)

drjeff said:


> The only thing I'd add to what's been posted cold weather tips wise so far, is a nice layer of Dermatome under your eyes, your upper cheeks and over your nose - basically along the junction of your goggles and whatever your face protection of choice is. Works great when it's cold at helping reduce frost bite risk and also is great on warm days when face protection isn't needed to prevent sun and/or wind burn



That's a good tip. I've been looking for something like that. I'll have to pick up some Dermatome.

On really cold days, one thing I like to add is boot gloves. It's a neoprene layer that fits over the foot part of the boot. It noticeably slows down heat loss and keeps my toes from getting cold and sending me back into the lodge too soon.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 27, 2017)

I've seen more people with Boot Gloves over the past few years. May have to give those a try.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2017)

Glenn said:


> I've seen more people with Boot Gloves over the past few years. May have to give those a try.



My crews experience with them...  Your feet will still eventually get cold with a pair of boot gloves on. It just takes a longer time to do so.

Once you take a break and need to warm up, take them off inside the lodge as then the neoprene will help keep the cold in.  Also, don't put them on in the lodge or in a location where you have to walk across a non snow surface before clicking into your bindings, as walking on those more abrasive surfaces wears out the strap that goes across the sole of your boot more rapidly....

One final thing, especially for Glenn and Mrs. Glenn's humor sake... Boot Gloves don't make you nearly as cool as "neoprene butt guy" items!! :lol: (It's an old inside joke from Glenn and Mrs Glenn's Mount Snow days....   )


----------



## hammer (Dec 27, 2017)

Was at Gunstock yesterday for a few hours.  Cold definitely kept the crowds away which was good because the HSQ was down all day.  Guess they got more ice than expected.  Slope conditions were fine...a bit firm in spots but plenty of edgeable snow.

Another issue was that they only had two ticket windows open...waited over 30 minutes to get my RFID cards.  Would have thought that they would have at least one more window open, especially since they were all outside.  I ended up having to warm up in the lodge after getting the cards.  Not good.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 27, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> My main issue is, *the colder the air, the worse I breathe. *Generally anything single digits and I'm wheezing and hacking.
> 
> I don't hear a lot of people complain about this, but* I guess it's a holdover from the days of sucking down athsma inhalers* on the lacrosse field.



I might have something similar.  It's not really the cold air with me, it's the cold air PLUS heavy wind.  If there is a stiff gale directly into my face when I'm walking, I cant breathe.  I turn around and face the other direction (walk backwards) for a second to take a breath.  I also had asthma as a child (used a spinhaler), though dunno if it's related.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 27, 2017)

For 20 bucks boot gloves work almost as good as 300 buck warmers. I use them now. Big difference when I don't. And when they wear out..20 bucks.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2017)

I\ts a heat wave here this week 
It was a high of -45 in Fargo yesterday
FArgo ya ya ya ya ya ya ya 
we got good in comparsionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn............................


----------



## Glenn (Dec 27, 2017)

drjeff said:


> My crews experience with them...  Your feet will still eventually get cold with a pair of boot gloves on. It just takes a longer time to do so.
> 
> Once you take a break and need to warm up, take them off inside the lodge as then the neoprene will help keep the cold in.  Also, don't put them on in the lodge or in a location where you have to walk across a non snow surface before clicking into your bindings, as walking on those more abrasive surfaces wears out the strap that goes across the sole of your boot more rapidly....
> 
> One final thing, especially for Glenn and Mrs. Glenn's humor sake... Boot Gloves don't make you nearly as cool as "neoprene butt guy" items!! :lol: (It's an old inside joke from Glenn and Mrs Glenn's Mount Snow days....   )



LOL! Do you still have that pic of him I took on Thanks Walt? That guy is a legend!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2017)

Glenn said:


> LOL! Do you still have that pic of him I took on Thanks Walt? That guy is a legend!



Pretty sure that S didn't get rid of that legendary NBG picture during various condo renovations she's done!  I'll look for it when I head back up tomorrow night and likely send some semi inappropriate texts to you after a couple of post drive beverage-o-witzs!! :beer: :lol:


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 27, 2017)

East coast skiing....hope and pray for snow for December trip....get it in spades....along with -10F temps.


----------



## Jully (Dec 27, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> East coast skiing....hope and pray for snow for December trip....get it in spades....along with -10F temps.



Keeps the snow skiing great!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 27, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Pretty sure that S didn't get rid of that legendary NBG picture during various condo renovations she's done!  I'll look for it when I head back up tomorrow night and likely send some semi inappropriate texts to you after a couple of post drive beverage-o-witzs!! :beer: :lol:



LMAO! Looking forward to it already!

Edit: 

Is NBG still at Mount Snow? He was hard to spot once he got a new jacket.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 27, 2017)

Hmmmm, getting stuck on a chairlift for an hour or two with tomorrow's temps would rrrrrreallly suck...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2017)

Glenn said:


> LMAO! Looking forward to it already!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Is NBG still at Mount Snow? He was hard to spot once he got a new jacket.


Haven't seen him in a few years... Even if he ditched the neoprene butt guard and got rid of his circa 1988 red and green Descente outfit, that knees welded together and "psycho butt wiggle" technique of his unmistakable!!! [emoji38] 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JoeB-Z (Dec 27, 2017)

kingslug said:


> For 20 bucks boot gloves work almost as good as 300 buck warmers. I use them now. Big difference when I don't. And when they wear out..20 bucks.



I have both. I thought the Hotronics S6 was for spoiled kids but once I bought them ($189 actually) there is no going back. I use the boot covers for really wet or super cold conditions. I am not a breaks or hot chocolate sort so this set up is a really good investment for me. 

Also I am 61 and trust me, your circulation does not improve.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't know how many people were on the slopes at Burke today, but the local ice arena had one of the busiest public skate sessions they have ever had. Around 200 people. A lot of people from out of town. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (Dec 27, 2017)

We got out the 22nd, great day. We did pass on the rest of this week, just too dam cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zermatt (Dec 28, 2017)

Cold effecting many ski areas today.  Killington and Pico are delaying most lifts.  Wildcat is closed for the day.  I'm sure others are doing the same.


----------



## eatskisleep (Dec 28, 2017)

Yep Wildcat was reporting -50° with the windchill. Too dangerous to open.


----------



## Equinox (Dec 28, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> Simple. You get nice fleece slippers, down comforter, and good book near wood stove. Unless there is new snow, I skip it. Keeping your body warm is physically exhausting. I always feel twice as tired after a bitter cold day.  To date - this vaca is far from a bust. Had my first Xmas ski day ever yesterday. Tons o fun. Heading out again soon . Piles of snow all over.  Agony at SR was open on natural snow on Dec 25th. Let that sink in lol.



That's usually what I do, but there's supposed to be fresh snow on Saturday, and I was planning on heading to Wachusett for New Year's Eve, but the daytime high is 6! (Night low is supposed to be -9!) Yikes!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 28, 2017)

SR also only had 1 surface lift running this morning.Looking at the many mountain cams its a ghost town at a lot of areas.In reguards to boot covers,I used them for a couple seasons and then bought heaters.The neoprene only does so much.Big difference with the heaters as they heat under your toes.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 28, 2017)

Equinox said:


> That's usually what I do, but there's supposed to be fresh snow on Saturday, and I was planning on heading to Wachusett for New Year's Eve, but the daytime high is 6! (Night low is supposed to be -9!) Yikes!



Only about a 20% chance of snow for WAWA on Saturday


----------



## skimagic (Dec 28, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> SR also only had 1 surface lift running this morning.Looking at the many mountain cams its a ghost town at a lot of areas.



The mount snow cam shows a good crowd for the bubble chair.  I didn't think much of the bubble at first, since I remember riding the old triple  which ran 17 mins to the top, but I'm now glad they put it in, I'm losing my tolerance for this cold.  Hopefully Stratton  puts one in at Snowbowl, the summit temp there right now is -18. Yikes.


----------



## benski (Dec 28, 2017)

In Europe those bubbles are everywhere. I wonder why they are less popular in the east. I speculate the east coast ski areas pay much more for shipping relative to resorts in the alps.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 28, 2017)

The lift systems across Europe look like something out of a science fiction book. Some of ours look like..little house on the prairie.


----------



## benski (Dec 28, 2017)

kingslug said:


> The lift systems across Europe look like something out of a science fiction book. Some of ours look like..little house on the prairie.



True, thought I have grown to hate all these skis off lifts, especially trams and funiculars.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 28, 2017)

benski said:


> In Europe those bubbles are everywhere. I wonder why they are less popular in the east. I speculate the east coast ski areas pay much more for shipping relative to resorts in the alps.





kingslug said:


> The lift systems across Europe look like something out of a science fiction book. Some of ours look like..little house on the prairie.



From what I remember hearing/reading, many lift systems in Europe are also subsidized by the government which drops the cost for resorts to install them. In some areas they are essentially considered part of public transportation systems.


----------



## machski (Dec 28, 2017)

benski said:


> In Europe those bubbles are everywhere. I wonder why they are less popular in the east. I speculate the east coast ski areas pay much more for shipping relative to resorts in the alps.


Try no government subsidy and slim profit margins.  A new lift often costs too much, add in all the frills, well...  In the east, if you get one signature lift you are lucky.  Very few have 2.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zermatt (Dec 28, 2017)

machski said:


> Try no government subsidy and slim profit margins.  A new lift often costs too much, add in all the frills, well...  In the east, if you get one signature lift you are lucky.  Very few have 2.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



I thought wind may be a factor as well in that bubble lifts are far more sail like than bare metal poles.

I'll fly to Europe and take govt subsidies all day long. It's still cheaper than going to CO for a week vacation with my young kids (who ski for free in Europe) at the current exchange rate.  Heated seats, bubble lifts, gondolas, trams....all in a place that doesn't really get that cold.

One other factor, a much greater population density of people who actually live to ski.  Take Switzerland with a land area roughly the size of VT and NH with a population of 8 million (2 milllion in VT and NH).  What % skis in Switzerland (50%+?) versus VT/NH (10%?)


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2017)

billo said:


> I thought wind may be a factor as well in that bubble lifts are far more sail like than bare metal poles.
> 
> I'll fly to Europe and take govt subsidies all day long. It's still cheaper than going to CO for a week vacation with my young kids (who ski for free in Europe) at the current exchange rate.  Heated seats, bubble lifts, gondolas, trams....all in a place that doesn't really get that cold.
> 
> One other factor, a much greater population density of people who actually live to ski.  Take Switzerland with a land area roughly the size of VT and NH with a population of 8 million (2 milllion in VT and NH).  What % skis in Switzerland (50%+?) versus VT/NH (10%?)


Actually with the bubbles down, they do very well in the wind, better than most open chairs!

For example, even before anyone sits on it, the bubble 6's at The Hermitage, Mount Snow and Okemo weigh about 1400lbs a piece. That mass makes them quite stable in some big winds.

I have seen many days at Mount Snow where the open Grand Summit Express quad was on wind hold while the Bluebird which basically runs the same essentially parallel route to the summit just a few hundred feet to the North, is running, and not even at reduced speed either.

The mass of the bubble, combined with how with the bubble down that air flows over, around and under the chairs make them quite good in the wind

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Dec 29, 2017)

cdskier said:


> From what I remember hearing/reading, many lift systems in Europe are also subsidized by the government which drops the cost for resorts to install them. In some areas they are essentially considered part of public transportation systems.



Why do they subsidize they subsidize the lifts? I can't see many of these lifts being  useful to non skiers and sightseers.


----------



## Jully (Dec 29, 2017)

benski said:


> Why do they subsidize they subsidize the lifts? I can't see many of these lifts being  useful to non skiers and sightseers.



No clue, but I could guess that they treat it like a public park sort of deal? If enough people ski and/or sight see, I could see it being seen as worthwhile by the towns/population.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 29, 2017)

benski said:


> Why do they subsidize they subsidize the lifts? I can't see many of these lifts being  useful to non skiers and sightseers.



These godless, wealth distributing communists, no good socialists!! Taxing and spending their citizens' money on useless things like ski lifts....
Actually, a lot of those lifts are used throughout the year , supporting a rather robust mountain tourism. It's amazing to arrive at some high mountain chalet and be able to buy a hot meal and wash it down with excellent beer. They all over the Alps.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 29, 2017)

Bumpsis said:


> These godless, wealth distributing communists, no good socialists!! Taxing and spending their citizens' money on useless things like ski lifts....



Actually more fascist for a government to pick and choose industries to subsidize


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 29, 2017)

Bumpsis said:


> These godless, wealth distributing communists, no good socialists!! Taxing and spending their citizens' money on useless things like ski lifts....



Actually more fascist for a government to pick and choose industries to subsidize


----------



## machski (Dec 29, 2017)

Decent sized crowd out today at SR even with temps starting at -15.  No wind though made it to tally bearable and with a bunch of ropes dropping in Jordan/Oz, even a lot of fun!

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 29, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Actually more fascist for a government to pick and choose industries to subsidize



Well, the word "fascist" doesn't really apply to government subsidies but yeah, the Big Coal is grateful for what it got and waiting for more. Oil people are happy for their helpings as well


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 29, 2017)

This week would be a bust for me anyway due to knee problems. Given the choice between -10 degree temps and alternatively doing some knee exercises, ice, and a brace... I'll try and live to ski a warmer day.

It's going to be a slow season for the books but I'll make the most of it and try to get out on good days on some different mountains.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 29, 2017)

I think 12/30 will be the busiest day of the week.  Moderate temps, all things considered.

Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 29, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> This week would be a bust for me anyway due to knee problems. Given the choice between -10 degree temps and alternatively doing some knee exercises, ice, and a brace... I'll try and live to ski a warmer day.
> 
> It's going to be a slow season for the books but I'll make the most of it and try to get out on good days on some different mountains.



Sorry to hear about your knee issues. It sucks and I know it personally, dealing with something similar. Injured my knee 2 years ago - slow healing. Thankfully, I can ski (and bike) but the injury took away hiking and running. It does affect ski conditioning, so when I'm on the hill, can't really ski like I really want to because the legs are not quite there. I'm wishing you the best.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 29, 2017)

Bumpsis said:


> Sorry to hear about your knee issues. It sucks and I know it personally, dealing with something similar. Injured my knee 2 years ago - slow healing. Thankfully, I can ski (and bike) but the injury took away hiking and running. It does affect ski conditioning, so when I'm on the hill, can't really ski like I really want to because the legs are not quite there. I'm wishing you the best.



Thanks man, I'm going to try to stay braced up as much as possible and focus on using my hips for turning... use the knees for the kind of motion they're intended for and only that. Easier said than done. I'm encouraged by what I've learned recently, which implies conditioning other leg muscles and training proper movement can go a long way.

It would suck to lose hiking but honestly I'm about there right now with the way that knee is. I can see hiking with ski poles in my future easily.

When you say you injured your knee 2 years ago.. was that a sudden injury, or, what happened?

This all said -- waiting to see if my buddy with no heat is coming by tonight. If not I think Killington is looking good tomorrow.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 29, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> When you say you injured your knee 2 years ago.. was that a sudden injury, or, what happened?



Involuntary dismount off my mountain bike - I hit an inside of my knee hard enough to do some internal damage that was not immediately felt beyond skin scrape. The very next day, stupidly, I hiked Beaver Brook trail on Mt. Moosilauke. Love that hike but it's a steep mother. Half way down I started feeling the damage. Back at the car, definite inflammation. Micro tears of one of the lateral tendons. Really slow healing. I regained partial hiking ability now but ripping up a 4000 footer and down still out of question. Really miss it.

Have a great time at Killington. With proper insulation it's not that bad. I'm hitting Cannon on Sunday.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 31, 2017)

Curious to see how mountains did this weekend. I'm sure the day tripper sales are down. Wondering how things went with people who booked and bought in advance?


----------



## Zermatt (Dec 31, 2017)

Really big crowd at Pico on Saturday and the temps were quite tolerable.

Jay Peak was full of sh*t this morning.  All upper mountain lifts closed on claims the air temperature was -28F (not the wind chill).  No doubt in my mind it was cold and even colder with the wind....but no way it was -28F.  At the time of their tweet it was -28F on the summit of Mount Washington, over 2,000 feet higher.  The stations at 3 and 4k feet on Mount Washington were much warmer.

Not sure why they feel like they have to lie to justify closing the upper mountain when there is real-time data (and post analysis from weather models) that prove they are wrong.  -10F is plenty cold and much worse with the wind.

Remind me again why Jay Peak doesn't have one of those cool webcams like every place out west (even Mount Snow) that shows their 24 hour snowfall?


----------



## cdskier (Dec 31, 2017)

billo said:


> Jay Peak was full of sh*t this morning.  All upper mountain lifts closed on claims the air temperature was -28F (not the wind chill).  No doubt in my mind it was cold and even colder with the wind....but no way it was -28F.  At the time of their tweet it was -28F on the summit of Mount Washington, over 2,000 feet higher.  The stations at 3 and 4k feet on Mount Washington were much warmer.



To be fair, temps at Mt Washington don't prove anything. I saw a pic from someone at Sugarbush showing -20 on a thermometer at the top of Castlerock. A friend of that person said they saw -24 at one point and a patroller said they had seen -27 earlier in the day. So it isn't out of the question that it was really -28 at the top of Jay at some point. Whether that is a reason to close lifts is another topic though...


----------



## Zermatt (Dec 31, 2017)

cdskier said:


> To be fair, temps at Mt Washington don't prove anything. I saw a pic from someone at Sugarbush showing -20 on a thermometer at the top of Castlerock. A friend of that person said they saw -24 at one point and a patroller said they had seen -27 earlier in the day. So it isn't out of the question that it was really -28 at the top of Jay at some point. Whether that is a reason to close lifts is another topic though...



Was that today?  If so, I take it back. I thought the atmosphere was fairly well mixed this morning in which case you'd see a normal decrease in temps with height...but the cold pool may have just been centered over Vermont better and Mount Washington missed out.

Saturday morning was the typical end of cold pattern inversion.  It was -17 when I left the Champlain Valley and close to zero when we got to Pico 25 minutes later.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 31, 2017)

billo said:


> Was that today?  If so, I take it back. I thought the atmosphere was fairly well mixed this morning in which case you'd see a normal decrease in temps with height...but the cold pool may have just been centered over Vermont better and Mount Washington missed out.
> .



Yes, this was today.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Equinox (Jan 1, 2018)

Reading all these freezing weather reports makes me feel like a wimp. 

It was cold yesterday, and you could tell that the crowds kept away from Wachusett. We skied in the New Year, and we had a great time. The snow was awesomely fast, and there were no lift lines. It was about zero at the base lodge, and I just wore my normal base layer plus glove liners and hand warmers. There were a couple times that the wind picked up, and it was actually enough to slow me down!

If this cold snap keeps up, I will most certainly be adding a layer.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 2, 2018)

I can tell you that Cannon took a huge hit in skier volume.Saturday was a decent turnout but Sunday I was pretty much there by myself.I left by 11 but watching the lifts there was only about 1 in 10 chairs loaded then.I blew off Monday but drove by the parking lot pods on the Brookside beginer area at 11 and there were zero cars except in the top pod.Even there was only 1/2 full(10).A friggen ghost town on what has been one of their biigest ticket sale days of the year because of the 2fer1.Yes the cold had a huge impact here.


----------



## jmgard (Jan 2, 2018)

Friday at Snow was busy, but definitely less so than a normal vacation week.  Felt like an average weekend day.  Some line at Bluebird but Grand Summit had 5-6 chairs' worth of line at worst.

Attitash on Saturday was fairly mellow, as that mountain always seems to be when I show up.  No line on anything except for when the Abenaki stopped for a minute or two.  Great bumps on Grandstand, Quiver, and Wandering Skis, and pretty decent coverage in the trees too. Busy in the Bear lodge but not bad at all on the slopes.

Mount Snow yesterday (Monday) was eerily quiet.  Almost nobody on the mountain.  Emptier than many midweek days I have had there.  It made some sense though as it was bitterly cold.  These are the days when the bubble chair really comes in clutch.  Great carving and corduroy to be had almost all day, as long as you frequently checked to make sure your nose and fingers were still attached...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 2, 2018)

I have to think Mount Snow benefits in these temperatures being the "southernmost big mountain" and having a bubble chair.

Relatively speaking.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 2, 2018)

jmgard said:


> Mount Snow yesterday (Monday) was eerily quiet.  Almost nobody on the mountain.  Emptier than many midweek days I have had there.



Looking at the Sugarbush webcams yesterday I saw the same thing there. It looked like a ghost town. Often times you could look at the loading areas for all the lifts they have cams on and in total count the number of people you saw on one hand...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2018)

Friday at Mount Snow - as previously stated, felt like a "normal" weekend crowd
Saturday at Mount Snow - felt like most of a "normal" Holiday Week Crowd - especially in the main base area
Sunday at Mount Snow - felt like an early season weekend crowd - (Line for the Bluebird, not much of a line elsewhere)
Monday at Mount Snow - very quiet.. (at least when I went out for an hour between 11 and noon) - maybe a 5 or 6 chair wait for the Bluebird


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 2, 2018)

Yesterday at Killington conditions were great.  Overall I thought the snow was really good.  Low crowds per usual on NYD and especially so with the cold.  We never saw above -10F at the K1 base.


----------



## bumpcrasher (Jan 2, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Looking at the Sugarbush webcams yesterday I saw the same thing there. It looked like a ghost town. Often times you could look at the loading areas for all the lifts they have cams on and in total count the number of people you saw on one hand...



Sugarbush was very quiet all week.  The cold temps certainly scared people away.  It's too bad as the conditions are still very good right now.  Even yesterday, Castlerock was holding up very well!


----------



## Nick (Jan 2, 2018)

I am supposed to be heading up to Sunday River tomorrow through Saturday but I got freaking pneumonia and both my kids are sick :/. Only my wife is OK at the moment.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 2, 2018)

Nick said:


> I am supposed to be heading up to Sunday River tomorrow through Saturday but I got freaking pneumonia and both my kids are sick :/. Only my wife is OK at the moment.



Pneumonia Nick...meh, should be a full-on powday on Thursday, but I bet every local will be out there...


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 2, 2018)

bigbog said:


> Pneumonia Nick...meh, should be a full-on powday on Thursday, but I bet every local will be out there...


Didn't they drop the forecasts down though?  I'm seeing like 2-3" Thursday for Sunday River.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2018)

Nick said:


> I am supposed to be heading up to Sunday River tomorrow through Saturday but I got freaking pneumonia and both my kids are sick :/. Only my wife is OK at the moment.



Good I saw this so assuming you won't be at SR Jan 3-6.

Glad I can bail on a long drive with the cold forecast for the weekend. Gonna stay closer to home, probably Gore or Killington. Perhaps Stratton or Okemo both on MAX too.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 2, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Didn't they drop the forecasts down though?  I'm seeing like 2-3" Thursday for Sunday River.



Could be anywhere from 2 - 18" at SR depending how the wind blows, bombogenesis factor. Sorry for unhelpful comment but it has the potential to go big or dud for different parts of the region at this point.


----------



## tumbler (Jan 2, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Looking at the Sugarbush webcams yesterday I saw the same thing there. It looked like a ghost town. Often times you could look at the loading areas for all the lifts they have cams on and in total count the number of people you saw on one hand...



Skiing was good with no real crowds.  Saturday was the busy day when it got to single digits and it felt like Spring!  The good thing is that everyone still came, they just didn't ski.  Resturants, market, town, apres were all very busy so hopefully everyone made some money.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 2, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Didn't they drop the forecasts down though?  I'm seeing like 2-3" Thursday for Sunday River.



Think you're closer Jcb890...and actually might be more towards Friday AM for the possible powday.  Being in Bangor I tend to get overamped...as we often get more than the western mtn.  Agree with bdfreetuna....on western mtns chances...


----------



## kingslug (Jan 2, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Good I saw this so assuming you won't be at SR Jan 3-6.
> 
> Glad I can bail on a long drive with the cold forecast for the weekend. Gonna stay closer to home, probably Gore or Killington. Perhaps Stratton or Okemo both on MAX too.


I would do the same but have to go to Stowe for Condo inspection. Saturday looks out with 30 below windchills but Sunday looks OK..


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 2, 2018)

bigbog said:


> Think you're closer Jcb890...and actually might be more towards Friday AM for the possible powday.  Being in Bangor I tend to get overamped...as we often get more than the western mtn.  Agree with bdfreetuna....on western mtns chances...


Don't let me rain on your parade, I hope it dumps too!  Just curious if someone was seeing something different than I was.


----------



## Jully (Jan 2, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Don't let me rain on your parade, I hope it dumps too!  Just curious if someone was seeing something different than I was.



It is trending the right direction for Maine this morning. Get ready for it to be even colder right after the storm though!


----------



## cdskier (Jan 2, 2018)

tumbler said:


> The good thing is that everyone still came, they just didn't ski.  Resturants, market, town, apres were all very busy so hopefully everyone made some money.



That's at least good to hear. I couldn't tell from the webcams on that part and was wondering...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2018)

Jully said:


> It is trending the right direction for Maine this morning. Get ready for it to be even colder right after the storm though!




I just got the weekly e-mail plan for my kids race training schedule at Mount Snow this weekend....  They're thinking as of now that Saturday will have a high of -8, with 15-25mph winds!!!  Brrrrrrr!


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 2, 2018)

Jully said:


> It is trending the right direction for Maine this morning. Get ready for it to be even colder right after the storm though!


Just saw a more recent update also, totals moving back up now seeing 5-6".

What site(s) does everyone like to use?  I like Snow-Forecast (link below).  I also like Weather Underground, but they changed their website and now don't show anticipated snow totals unless you use the mobile app instead.
http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Sunday-River/6day/mid


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Jully (Jan 2, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> View attachment 22998



Interesting. Every map I've seen thus far is different for the Maine/MWV mountains. Very meaningful variability for being ~40 hours away from the start of the storm!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2018)

i would be shocked if this drops >6" on Vermont and the ADKS. 

i hope i eat my words


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 2, 2018)

I hope that map is right, but it's not showing up in any forecast sites.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 2, 2018)

The storm would have to trend quite a bit west for those accumulations in VT to happen...a few hours ago Josh Fox was still thinking only 1-4 for most of the VT ski areas.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i would be shocked if this drops >6" on Vermont and the ADKS.
> 
> i hope i eat my words



I'm with you!!

I'm thinking eliminate that entire 6-12" swath around the I-87/I-91 corridors and replace that with the 3-6" (maybe 4-8" over by the CT/RI border on up through Mass from Worcester East, and kick the 1-3" over by the CT/VT/NY border, and that seems more realistic with the likely tropical banding nature as opposed to the more continuous Nor'easter swath of moisture this storm is likely to have.

Without a doubt though, when this storm slams into Nova Scotia, they're going to get some big time winds and precip!!


----------



## NYDB (Jan 2, 2018)

was planning on six days of lessons last week for youngest.  1 day canceled at magic and 2 canceled at stratton because of cold weather.  

a lot of lost $ fer sure


----------



## tumbler (Jan 2, 2018)

cdskier said:


> The storm would have to trend quite a bit west for those accumulations in VT to happen...a few hours ago Josh Fox was still thinking only 1-4 for most of the VT ski areas.



He's wrong quite a bit especially with storm totals.  He's a good read and does well with trends and with forecasting the upslope.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 2, 2018)

tumbler said:


> He's wrong quite a bit especially with storm totals.  He's a good read and does well with trends and with forecasting the upslope.



Usually he's wrong on the high side though (maybe a bit of wishful thinking at times on his part?)...unless it is very localized snow that over-performs what he thinks. With big storms he's not usually one to say 1-4 and then we get 6-12.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 2, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> View attachment 22998



There is absolutely nothing to support the high snow totals for about 90% of this map.  Never heard of this C.W.S. entity, sounds like a clickbait weather hyper, of which there are many.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 2, 2018)

cdskier said:


> The storm would have to trend quite a bit west for those accumulations in VT to happen...



Exactly.

Hey, it could happen.  It's happened before.

But at this moment, there's absolutely no data to support that that prediction will happen.  It's click-bait.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 2, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> There is absolutely nothing to support the high snow totals for about 90% of this map.  Never heard of this C.W.S. entity, sounds like a clickbait weather hyper, of which there are many.



Nope. Rob has been around for a long time. 

http://crownweather.com/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 2, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Rob has been around for a long time.



Well it appears Rob is a web-traffic, storm hyper, because there's literally no meteorological support for the huge totals he's predicting for most of that map.  Not a single global model has anything even remotely close to that.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 2, 2018)

Boston news at 7 tonight had a very similar map.  Predicting a blizzard, but looks like the coast and the fish will hit the jackpot.  Maine may just deliver.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 2, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well it appears Rob is a web-traffic, storm hyper, because there's literally no meteorological support for the huge totals he's predicting for most of that map.  Not a single global model has anything even remotely close to that.



Sorry, I forgot you're an expert on everything. Lol! I don't really care one way or the other, but since he has a degree in Meteorology, and he's been spot on so far this season, I'll take his opinion over yours.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 2, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Sorry, I forgot you're an expert on everything. Lol! I don't really care one way or the other, but since *he has a degree in Meteorology*, and he's been spot on so far this season, I'll take his opinion over yours.



You sure?   He's basing this on a "hunch", literally...... serious weather people dont do that.  

Here's a responsible map based on actual guidance from a real meterologist.  This at least jives with the global models which dont have the pcp shield anywhere near as far west as "Rob's" map does; which is a map designed as click-bait designed to drive hits to his website.  Lots of that going on sadly.


----------



## lerops (Jan 2, 2018)

Wow, those are steep transitions!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Jan 3, 2018)

lerops said:


> Wow, those are steep transitions!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yup! That's what's crazy about this storm. A small shift mileage wise and you get big differences in snow. Instead of 2-4" vs. 3-6" its 3-6" versus 10-12". Need it to come just a bit west for Sugarloaf. Had this trip booked since the ski show and I'm there Thursday and Friday!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i would be shocked if this drops >6" on Vermont and the ADKS.
> 
> i hope i eat my words


It already did. Stowe reporting 6 inches plus fell over night.
[FONT=&quot]It's a Powder Day at Stowe!![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]After a week long snowfall drought, a little Mansfield Magic happened overnight and we measured 6 inches of blower at our Barnes Camp snow plot at 1500'. Our grooming team is reporting over a foot at upper elevations resort wide. [/FONT]


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 3, 2018)

Just leaving this here.. the NAM keeps getting better.

edit: 12z run after this not quite as impressive


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2018)

kingslug said:


> It already did. Stowe reporting 6 inches plus fell over night.
> [FONT="]It's a Powder Day at Stowe!![/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=#666666][FONT="]After a week long snowfall drought, a little Mansfield Magic happened overnight and we measured 6 inches of blower at our Barnes Camp snow plot at 1500'. Our grooming team is reporting over a foot at upper elevations resort wide. [/FONT]



that's not attributable to this storm. that's a fluke/lake effect/orographic stowe storm. my statement refers to the Thursday storm and I stand by it, but continue to hope for >6", and that the cold burst isn't as extreme as they predict


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2018)

I know.....just happy that its snowing. Here. Once again I'm in the same position as you...leaving the snow to go where its warm and dry.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 3, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Just leaving this here.. the NAM keeps getting better.
> 
> edit: 12z run after this not quite as impressive


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 3, 2018)

Here's the ECMWF.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 3, 2018)

The real life storm has a greater pcp shield and is tucked a bit further west than the same time GFS model depiction.

This is incremental good news. Though in general it seems the model is doing okay with the storm so far.

View attachment 23005

View attachment 23004

EDIT:  Cant seem to get those pics to work


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 3, 2018)

I enjoy reading the posts you guys make about storms, but not going to lie... some of it goes over my head.

PCP shield
12z
18z


----------



## cdskier (Jan 3, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I enjoy reading the posts you guys make about storms, but not going to lie... some of it goes over my head.
> 
> PCP shield
> 12z
> 18z



Pretty sure PCP shield is precipitation shield (how far out from the storm the precipitation extends)

Z time is what is used for the runs of the models... http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/75/


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 3, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Pretty sure PCP shield is precipitation shield (how far out from the storm the precipitation extends)
> 
> Z time is what is used for the runs of the models... http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/75/


Cool, thanks!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 3, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I enjoy reading the posts you guys make about storms, but not going to lie... some of it goes over my head.
> 
> PCP shield
> 12z
> 18z



PCP = precipitation

12z and 18z are simply times in UTC, which are either 4 or 5 hour subtractions for our time zone (it's 5 right now) depending on time of year due to spring-forward & fall-back.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 3, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> PCP = precipitation
> 
> 12z and 18z are simply times in UTC, which are either 4 or 5 hour subtractions for our time zone (it's 5 right now) depending on time of year due to spring-forward & fall-back.


_PCP shield is precipitation shield (how far out from the storm the precipitation extends)_

This was the explanation I was looking for.  I figured PCP = Precipitation, just wasn't quite sure what a PCP shield is/was.

What does the "z" stand for?  Anything in particular interesting or just that 12z or 18z mean the time like you said?


----------



## cdskier (Jan 3, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> What does the "z" stand for?  Anything in particular interesting or just that 12z or 18z mean the time like you said?



The military assigned a letter to every time zone... Z (aka Zulu) is +0 (aka GMT aka time at Zero meridian)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_military_time_zones


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 3, 2018)

Z is Zulu time.Confused now?


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ah, makes sense I suppose.  Thanks for the info gentlemen!  I knew about the GMT time zones and different time zones, but didn't know about the military time zones.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2018)

This site any good:   https://www.mountain-forecast.com/pe...forecasts/1339


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 3, 2018)

kingslug said:


> This site any good:   https://www.mountain-forecast.com/pe...forecasts/1339


Looks interesting... looks like they steal/share some of the same data as this site:
http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Stowe/6day/top


----------



## tumbler (Jan 3, 2018)

kingslug said:


> This site any good:   https://www.mountain-forecast.com/pe...forecasts/1339



It's pretty good.  Don't know what mountain you are looking for but I have found this one much more accurate especailly with the winds.  They do not give snow totals.  http://www.weather.gov/btv/recreation

I like this for storm total http://www.weather.gov/btv/stormtotalsnow


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 3, 2018)

The shame of it is, this storm had such absolutely massive potential, but the path it's on steers the bulk of its' power away from much of ski country.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> The shame of it is, this storm had such absolutely massive potential, but the path it's on steers the bulk of its' power away from much of ski country.
> 
> View attachment 23006



matters what your ski country is. Mine is NH and we are gettin' some at least


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 3, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> matters what your ski country is. Mine is NH and we are gettin' some at least



Everyone will get "some", and Maine should get hammered good, but what I mean is this is an absolutely massive storm, and it's going to miss out on epicness for almost all of ski country by probably only 100 miles or so.   For instance, if NH gets 10", it could have gotten 20".


----------



## slatham (Jan 3, 2018)

All ski areas East of Hudson River should get 6" and SoVT up to 10". More to NE. But it's not going to be a bloackbuster (2'+) for most ski areas due to it's speed. 

The biggest issues for ski area ticket sales is the cold this weekend - even worse than last Thur-Monday. 

So all eyes turn to MLK. If the weather can remain cold enough for snow, and temps moderate as expected, MLK could be a big one.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 3, 2018)

slatham said:


> *The biggest issues for ski area ticket sales is the cold this weekend - even worse than last Thur-Monday. *



This is an excellent point, pretty much aint nobody gonna' be skiing this weekend.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 3, 2018)

Ya take what you get.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is an excellent point, pretty much aint nobody gonna' be skiing this weekend.



Sunday won't be as horrible


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 3, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Sunday won't be as horrible


Single digit highs will keep crowds away still though.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Sunday won't be as horrible


Yes, but the reality is that by Sunday, and about 48hrs of substantial wind, the snow that falls will ski like 0 - probably 2 feet of pure wind slab over most areas. This snow that falls over the vast majority of the snowfall path is going to be light and fluffy and the big winds will move it around and slab the top layer for most places it ends up....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Yes, but the reality is that by Sunday, and about 48hrs of substantial wind, the snow that falls will ski like 0 - probably 2 feet of pure wind slab over most areas. This snow that falls over the vast majority of the snowfall path is going to be light and fluffy and the big winds will move it around and slab the top layer for most places it ends up....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Trees


----------



## Harvey (Jan 3, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is an excellent point, pretty much aint nobody gonna' be skiing this weekend.



I'll be skiing this weekend. Like Smelly I'll be in the trees. 

Like Smelly I'll be smelly too, and tele for that matter.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Trees


Not sure that most trees will be seeing plentiful non slab stuff after 48hrs with BIG winds and the extreme cold that won't have the snow settling much on it's own....

I seriously hope I'm wrong on this. But true blower quality powder and 48+ hrs of likely major wind hold winds isn't a good set up for long lines of face shot powder, even in most trees.....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Harvey (Jan 3, 2018)

Your standards are higher than mine. If snow falls and some ends up in the trees I consider it a plus.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 3, 2018)

Harvey said:


> I'll be skiing this weekend. Like Smelly I'll be in the trees.



I go in the trees too when it's windy and cold, but there reaches a coldness & windiness point where the trees just aint gonna' help.  

That "point" admittedly, will be subjective to different people, but -8 to -20 _ambient_, and then with some wind to boot, is definitely beyond that point for me.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 4, 2018)

Like the storm last year. Hit big but big winds. Okemo got 18 inches, most of which blew in the trees. But with minus 50 at Stowe my decision to drive down to there paid off the next day.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm skiing. Saturday may be rough and we'll call it early probably, but sunday should be fun. the trees in Vermont were already skiing pretty well. this is just icing (figurative cake icing, not literal ice icing)


----------



## kingslug (Jan 4, 2018)

minus 50 at the top , maybe even worse. Be super careful . At those temps frost bite in minutes. Just walking around town Saturday is going to be a freezer.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 4, 2018)

And whats up with Upper Goat. Still closed? It has to be totally covered. HMMM


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2018)

kingslug said:


> And whats up with Upper Goat. Still closed? It has to be totally covered. HMMM


It can get pretty wind scoured plus with the severe double fall line, skiers push the snow off the edge of the trail skiers left. Even during the 400+ inch winter of 2000-2001, Upper Goat struggled with coverage.  I skied Stowe 100+ days that season and it was frequently closed. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jmgard (Jan 4, 2018)

Worth skiing tomorrow?  My flight tomorrow got cancelled so I'm on the East Coast for a couple more days. Thinking of going to Loon, Snow, or Crotched, but the wind icon on my weather app has me real worried about wind holds or closures.


----------



## Euler (Jan 4, 2018)

Consider Magic...the lift is nestled tightly down under the treetops and well sheltered from wind.  Mount Snow will have many lift holds  for sure



jmgard said:


> Worth skiing tomorrow?  My flight tomorrow got cancelled so I'm on the East Coast for a couple more days. Thinking of going to Loon, Snow, or Crotched, but the wind icon on my weather app has me real worried about wind holds or closures.


----------



## slatham (Jan 4, 2018)

Euler said:


> Consider Magic...the lift is nestled tightly down under the treetops and well sheltered from wind.  Mount Snow will have many lift holds  for sure



Lower summit elevation to at Magic vs. Mt Snow also helps with with less wind. But heavy fixed grip double chair (and I think the Red color helps too) at a height less than surrounding tree line is a huge for wind resistence.


----------



## gregnye (Jan 4, 2018)

Euler said:


> Consider Magic...the lift is nestled tightly down under the treetops and well sheltered from wind.  Mount Snow will have many lift holds  for sure



I second that idea. Magic is a great place to go for a windy powder day!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 4, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> *It can get pretty wind scoured plus with the severe double fall line, skiers push the snow off the edge of the trail skiers left. *Even during the 400+ inch winter of 2000-2001, Upper Goat struggled with coverage.  I skied Stowe 100+ days that season and it was frequently closed.



From what I remember, that sounds about right.  It's a funky trail with that double fall line - a steep funnel.


----------



## jmgard (Jan 5, 2018)

Euler said:


> Consider Magic...the lift is nestled tightly down under the treetops and well sheltered from wind.  Mount Snow will have many lift holds  for sure



Magic is awesome! I finally got to hit it for the first time last year.  Unfortunately I don't have the $ to spend on lift tickets right now so I have to choose between the Peak pass/New England pass mountains.  Looking like either Crotched or the woods near my neighborhood depending on the wind hold situation...


----------



## kingslug (Jan 5, 2018)

Hunter West is closed WTF?? Wind scoured? Annapurna had 500 billion tons of snow on it.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 5, 2018)

Stratton has lower access only as of now. Mt. Snow is running just a few of the lifts on beginner terrain. Take a look at the webcams up there; it's blowing pretty good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2018)

Um, supposed to be windy AF all over the Northeast today.  Probably going to be lots of lift closures everywhere

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2018)

Just saw a FB video post from one of my friends who is an instructor at Mount Snow, just of her walk in from the parking lot... Winds are whipping everything and intermittent white out conditions just in the parking lot!!

By the time the winds let down enough to get access to more than just the base lower mountain (maybe later tomorrow or more likely Sunday if the forecasts I've seen for winds of 40-50+ at elevation the next 36-48 hrs hold true), my guess is that this storm will end up skiing/riding like 0" - 3+ feet of wind slab drifts...

Mtn Ops and lift ops have some tough work ahead of them, and likely many customers won't be happy if they're expecting to find smooth, untouched, widespread powder on the back of this storm....


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 5, 2018)

Kind of glad I can't ski till Sunday.  Don't think I'm missing much tomorrow - gonna be wicked cold and still windy I think.

Question for me is, will it be worth 3 hour each way trip to Hunter or Bell or just do a quick trip to the Pokes.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 5, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Hunter West is closed WTF?? Wind scoured? Annapurna had 500 billion tons of snow on it.



Huh.  Maybe that aspect of the mountain is getting pummeled by the wind?


----------



## Edd (Jan 5, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> From what I remember, that sounds about right.  It's a funky trail with that double fall line - a steep funnel.



Years ago I went to Stowe for my first time and a local from the Epic forum met with me to show me around. We did Upper Goat for the 2nd run. It was certainly manageable and overall conditions at Stowe were good but we parted ways after that since him and I were not skiing on the same frequency. He wanted to hike for turns next and I’m like, “Dude I just want to check out the place, not put my skillz to the test every minute.”


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 5, 2018)

Just checked the Belleayre webcam and the gondola is running, though slower than normal. I didn't see anyone skiing. All this week it looked like they were sending gondola cars up empty.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 5, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Kind of glad I can't ski till Sunday.  Don't think I'm missing much tomorrow - gonna be wicked cold and still windy I think.
> 
> Question for me is, will it be worth 3 hour each way trip to Hunter or Bell or just do a quick trip to the Pokes.


Hunter..but then again Bell is more protected from wind scouring.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 5, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Hunter..but then again Bell is more protected from wind scouring.




See what happens with West tomorrow I guess.

Such a double edged sword for flat landers like me.  Pokes are 1.75 hours vs. cats 3 hrs.  Such an easier day just to go to blue or camelback.  But the catskills deliver such better skiing, and the feeling of being in the mountains....

Tough call.  See what the reports say tomorrow and make the call.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 5, 2018)

Its why I drive 5 hours up North. Hunter is 2 hours but I'm a bit tired of it. A good option for a day trip for sure but 2 days requires VT.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 5, 2018)

Skiing on Sunday wont be a tropical adventure either.

On the bright side, we have more shots on goal before the back have of January warm up that's coming.

EDIT:  Ugh... check that.  What a horrible flip-flop on these 12z models.  Hope they're wrong.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 5, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Skiing on Sunday wont be a tropical adventure either.
> 
> On the bright side, we have more shots on goal before the back have of January warm up that's coming.



Yeah...Belleayre Gondola maybe?!?!?!

...Or just go to Blue where temps will hit the teens and I won't spend 6 hours driving to freeze.


----------



## slatham (Jan 5, 2018)

Mt Snow only has Discovery area open so basically closed.

Stratton has no aerial lifts running so basically closed.

Bromley as of 10am was also closed (though expecting lower mountain lifts to run).

Meanwhile Magic is top to bottom on Red.

As for next weekend's storm, don't let the models play tennis with our minds again. How much back and forth on yesterdays storm? How many models saw that storm, consistently, from 9 days out (or even 3)? Even the Canadian, which nailed it, went back and forth a few times in the 5-9 day period.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 5, 2018)

killington appears mostly open today. skyeship stage 2 is down. k-1, snowdons, skye peak quad are up. that gets you to most terrain. 

okemo closed the main six, but has the fixed grip summit access open. I'm really counting on bubbles there tomorrow...

tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## skimagic (Jan 5, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> killington appears mostly open today. skyeship stage 2 is down. k-1, snowdons, skye peak quad are up. that gets you to most terrain.
> 
> okemo closed the main six, but has the fixed grip summit access open. I'm really counting on bubbles there tomorrow...
> 
> tomorrow will be interesting.



Stratton only has the carpet running.  Might as well just close the whole mountain.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 5, 2018)

MRG had the single on windhold today.

Sugarbush had Mt Ellen fully open it appears...but at Lincoln Peak Castlerock was the only major lift open this morning (had to hike to it...but probably some good conditions to be found there if you did). Sometime later this morning it looks like they managed to open Gate House...so that makes it much easier for people to get to the CR lift at least. Pretty much no one is at Lincoln Peak today based on the webcams (no real surprise since nearly all base lifts were on hold this morning).

Part of me wishes I was going up this weekend...but then I remember that it will probably be brutally cold tomorrow and there's still a chance of some wind holds.


----------



## Edd (Jan 5, 2018)

cdskier said:


> but then I remember that it will probably be brutally cold tomorrow and there's still a chance of some wind holds.



High of 5 degrees in Boston tomorrow. Yeah, skiing in New England is going to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 5, 2018)

We were hoping to get out this weekend since we're blacked out next weekend and haven't been out since before Christmas. But looking like we won't due to the temps. Maybe we'll take a few laps at Living Memorial in Bratt....


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> killington appears mostly open today. skyeship stage 2 is down. k-1, snowdons, skye peak quad are up. that gets you to most terrain.
> 
> okemo closed the main six, but has the fixed grip summit access open. I'm really counting on bubbles there tomorrow...
> 
> tomorrow will be interesting.



Summit forecast of winds of 40-50mph tomorrow... 

One of my instructor friends at Mount Snow texted me to say that they've been told to plan for only lower mountain lifts tomorrow because of both winds and concern about having people on too long of a lift in the projected wind chills....

Tomorrow is going to be a challenging day for sure!!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 5, 2018)

yea, worst comes to worst we hang at the resort and in Manchester and get after it good on sunday


----------



## SnowRock (Jan 5, 2018)

Yeah tough call for me this weekend. Got out 4 days during the cold stretch up at Stowe (of course left Tuesday when it snowed 12) and now back down in NJ. Have a Jackson trip at month’s end so trying to maintain my legs. Curious what Hunter may be like... not sure I feel like making the drive given temps if it’s totally wind scoured. Would even contemplate a Magic day trip normally, but have a dinner Saturday night that I can’t miss which makes that a real tough day. Maybe I’ll opt for my first Pokes trip of the season.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2018)

Wildcat has the quad open today must be some sweet snow there today.


----------



## Edd (Jan 5, 2018)

Friggin Crotched is claiming 14”. Damn!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2018)

Edd said:


> Friggin Crotched is claiming 14”. Damn!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I got at least 14" a few towns over so they do not lie - in this case.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 5, 2018)

SnowRock said:


> Yeah tough call for me this weekend. Got out 4 days during the cold stretch up at Stowe (of course left Tuesday when it snowed 12) and now back down in NJ. Have a Jackson trip at month’s end so trying to maintain my legs. Curious what Hunter may be like... not sure I feel like making the drive given temps if it’s totally wind scoured. Would even contemplate a Magic day trip normally, but have a dinner Saturday night that I can’t miss which makes that a real tough day. Maybe I’ll opt for my first Pokes trip of the season.


Yeah, we're in the same boat.  Will read the reports on Bell and Hunter tomorrow, but leaning toward Blue for Sunday.  They always seed a few trails with bumps at least...

Where do you line in NJ that you can day trip Magic?


----------



## cdskier (Jan 5, 2018)

Sugarbush has stated in their snow report this afternoon that they plan to only open lower mountain lifts and trails tomorrow due to the extreme windchill temps forecast. That makes me feel a bit better about my decision to not drive up.


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Jan 5, 2018)

Anyone ever try jack frost in the pokes? I'm on a peak pass for the first time this year.

Also debating whether the day trip to Hunter from NJ is worth it on Sunday. Can save 30 min driving each way heading to PA, but the hill looks so tiny...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 5, 2018)

As I said a few days ago, people who pay for a lift ticket for skiing tomorrow are going to be sorry.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 5, 2018)

Stratton might have the worst Snow/Conditions Report in New England.  They never update the actual report and only show lift closures or delays on the lifts page... which of course is basically useless unless on a PC/laptop.

"We're planning on running all our lifts tomorrow!"

Next day: no update to the snow report, but all of the Stratton-workers are walking around telling everyone summit is closed for the day.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 5, 2018)

I wonder how many people right now are saying, "That's the last time I use Liftopia."


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 5, 2018)

dhmcgill87 said:


> Anyone ever try jack frost in the pokes? I'm on a peak pass for the first time this year.
> 
> Also debating whether the day trip to Hunter from NJ is worth it on Sunday. Can save 30 min driving each way heading to PA, but the hill looks so tiny...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



Yeah, I've skied there a bunch.

It's really small.

But they encourage tree skiing, and have a bunch of cleared and marked glades.  They aren't very exciting, but, you know....better than nothing.  If they get buried in snow, there is some half decent skiing on the....I forget what they call it....East Mountain I think.  Couple of boulders to jump off, a few steep pitches, a neat tree run that crosses under the lift.

Hunter is a million times better terrain.  Maybe even 2 million.  But when my kids were just learning, we liked the laid back, family friendly, generally uncrowded (they have dozens of fixed grip lifts - you never wait in line) atmosphere.

I'm guessing you must live in north NJ?  If it's between a 2 hour drive to Hunter and a 1-1/2 hour drive to JF, Hunter is the right answer for sure.  I'm wrestling with 1-3/4 to Blue mountain (which is 1000' vert, so much better than JF) and a 3 hour slog to Hunter or Bell, and we might well end up in the catskills sunday if that gives you an indication of how different the skiing is...


----------



## SnowRock (Jan 5, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Yeah, we're in the same boat.  Will read the reports on Bell and Hunter tomorrow, but leaning toward Blue for Sunday.  They always seed a few trails with bumps at least...
> 
> Where do you line in NJ that you can day trip Magic?



Moved east again  because the NYC commute was killing me.. In Jersey City now so its not much quicker than my old Morris country locale, but I have been known to be on the road by 4 and then again by 1-2 for a quick Southern VT day trip. Have an understanding wife, no little humans and long drives don't bother me, but its not a super sane day trip.

I used to do pokes more (mostly camelback) since i was close to 80 (or sometimes even creek on a snow day if i was working from home),  but now being east i lean towards hunter since I get bored much less quickly and find the difference in drive worth it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 5, 2018)

Already seeing resorts say they'll be "adjusting" schedules and lifts for tomorrow.    

You can expect to see much more of that.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 5, 2018)

skimagic said:


> Stratton only has the carpet running.  Might as well just close the whole mountain.


Thats some of their best terrain[emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2018)

Short version about the winds, at least in So VT, right now... I've owned my condo at Mount Snow for just under 11yrs now. Did 3 winter's of seasonal leases before that. Average season is 20 weeks. We're here usually 18 out of 20 weekends most season and if we don't travel West in a season, every weekend of the season. I've got probably close to 250 weekends up at Mount Snow in the last 15 odd years... The wind gusts now are as strong, if not stronger, than I have experienced up here. Air temp is currently -6, and dropping about a degree every 30-45 minutes the last few hours. The cleared area adjacent to the condo across the street from mine has been blown off down to the freezing rain glare from the Dec 23rd precipitation event. 

Based on the forecast, if folks are expecting most lifts spinning most anywhere tomorrow, and untouched soft powder turns, the reality is you better find some of that magic ferry dust and toss it in the air and click your heels together 3 times and make wish...

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2018)

Short version about the winds, at least in So VT, right now... I've owned my condo at Mount Snow for just under 11yrs now. Did 3 winter's of seasonal leases before that. Average season is 20 weeks. We're here usually 18 out of 20 weekends most season and if we don't travel West in a season, every weekend of the season. I've got probably close to 250 weekends up at Mount Snow in the last 15 odd years... The wind gusts now are as strong, if not stronger, than I have experienced up here. Air temp is currently -6, and dropping about a degree every 30-45 minutes the last few hours. The cleared area adjacent to the condo across the street from mine has been blown off down to the freezing rain glare from the Dec 23rd precipitation event. 

Based on the forecast, if folks are expecting most lifts spinning most anywhere tomorrow, and untouched soft powder turns, the reality is you better find some of that magic ferry dust and toss it in the air and click your heels together 3 times and make wish...

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Jan 5, 2018)

Edd said:


> Friggin Crotched is claiming 14”. Damn!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Easily 14" as I skied in it last night.  But it was more like 4" then 3', and repeat over and over.  It was still fun!


----------



## medfordmike (Jan 5, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Already seeing resorts say they'll be "adjusting" schedules and lifts for tomorrow.
> 
> You can expect to see much more of that.



I am a pass holder at Pico and they have already initiated the summit guarantee in advance of tomorrow.  Even prepaid not worth the trip up.  It is the right decision on their part though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 5, 2018)

drjeff said:


> I've owned my condo at Mount Snow for just under 11yrs now.



If you wanted to, could you move/live there, or is it one of those things were they force you to rent it 'x' days/weeks per year?


----------



## jimk (Jan 5, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Short version about the winds, at least in So VT, right now... I've owned my condo at Mount Snow for just under 11yrs now. Did 3 winter's of seasonal leases before that. Average season is 20 weeks. We're here usually 18 out of 20 weekends most season and if we don't travel West in a season, every weekend of the season. I've got probably close to 250 weekends up at Mount Snow in the last 15 odd years... The wind gusts now are as strong, if not stronger, than I have experienced up here. Air temp is currently -6, and dropping about a degree every 30-45 minutes the last few hours. The cleared area adjacent to the condo across the street from mine has been blown off down to the freezing rain glare from the Dec 23rd precipitation event.
> 
> Based on the forecast, if folks are expecting most lifts spinning most anywhere tomorrow, and untouched soft powder turns, the reality is you better find some of that magic ferry dust and toss it in the air and click your heels together 3 times and make wish...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Wow.  You da man!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 5, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> Thats some of their best terrain[emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Certainly their steepest.


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 6, 2018)

It's all the wind!

21 years ago today (January 6, 1996) we did a day trip to Stratton on what was probably the coldest day I ever skied.  Looking at the record books Burlington set a record low that morning of -23F that still stands today.  I think -20F at Stratton would be a reasonable guess, maybe colder.  But it wasn't windy.  A slight breeze at the summit but all lifts were in full operation, no talk about "exposure" back then.

We all know what happened the next day.....


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> If you wanted to, could you move/live there, or is it one of those things were they force you to rent it 'x' days/weeks per year?


We could live in our condo 365 days a year if we wanted to. No requirement to rent it. We could if we wanted to, but choose not too. Probably use it 30+ weekends a year, plus some vacation weeks. 

There are about a half dozen out of the 212 units in my complex where the owners are full time, year round residents

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Jan 6, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Short version about the winds, at least in So VT, right now... I've owned my condo at Mount Snow for just under 11yrs now. Did 3 winter's of seasonal leases before that. Average season is 20 weeks. We're here usually 18 out of 20 weekends most season and if we don't travel West in a season, every weekend of the season. I've got probably close to 250 weekends up at Mount Snow in the last 15 odd years... The wind gusts now are as strong, if not stronger, than I have experienced up here. Air temp is currently -6, and dropping about a degree every 30-45 minutes the last few hours. The cleared area adjacent to the condo across the street from mine has been blown off down to the freezing rain glare from the Dec 23rd precipitation event.
> 
> Based on the forecast, if folks are expecting most lifts spinning most anywhere tomorrow, and untouched soft powder turns, the reality is you better find some of that magic ferry dust and toss it in the air and click your heels together 3 times and make wish...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Wow, that says a lot. We had plans to be up is weekend for the race at Bromley, but that was canceled. Still planned to go until it became obvious the cold, wind, and lack of open terrain would not be worth it (and we have snow on Long Island to take advantage of via snowshoeing).


----------



## slatham (Jan 6, 2018)

billo said:


> It's all the wind!
> 
> 21 years ago today (January 6, 1996) we did a day trip to Stratton on what was probably the coldest day I ever skied.  Looking at the record books Burlington set a record low that morning of -23F that still stands today.  I think -20F at Stratton would be a reasonable guess, maybe colder.  But it wasn't windy.  A slight breeze at the summit but all lifts were in full operation, no talk about "exposure" back then.
> 
> We all know what happened the next day.....



Two winters ago, Presidents weekend, -24 at 7am at our condo at 2,300' at Bromley. Went out around noon, -12, sunny and no wind. All lifts running. Skied all afternoon. It's all about the wind.


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Jan 6, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Yeah, I've skied there a bunch.
> 
> It's really small.
> 
> ...


Thanks - East peak looks interesting but it looks like the steep pitch is pretty limited? Think I may just be getting bored of hunter. Kindof jealous of those with motivation for a S VT day trip. Haven't made it up to Snow yet this year - 4 hours each way from Hudson county NJ is too much for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 6, 2018)

dhmcgill87 said:


> Thanks - East peak looks interesting but it looks like the steep pitch is pretty limited? Think I may just be getting bored of hunter. Kindof jealous of those with motivation for a S VT day trip. Haven't made it up to Snow yet this year - 4 hours each way from Hudson county NJ is too much for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



East is like two short steep pitches.  But if there is snow and the trees are skiable, there are a few cool little lines here and there.  And sometimes they set up the main trail there with a side steep they call the Elevator.  There is also a glade called Happy Land that is Ok...it's nice that they encourage trees and exploring, but it's just so small....

If you are bored of hunter, you will be bored at JF pretty quickly.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 6, 2018)

drjeff said:


> We could live in our condo 365 days a year if we wanted to. No requirement to rent it. We could if we wanted to, but choose not too. Probably use it 30+ weekends a year, plus some vacation weeks.
> 
> There are about *a half dozen out of the 212 units in my complex where the owners are full time, year round residents*



That's only 3%, why so low?  I would think it would be a cool place to live for certain single people, etc..   And it's great that you're not forced to rent it 'x' days per year.  That's the absolute dealbreaker for me. 

  I briefly looked into condo ownership at Smuggs, but they force you to offer it for rental at least 75 winter season days, and I dont like the idea that you "own" something yet you are forced to rent it, which seems crazy to me.  Not sure if all Smuggs condos work like that, but the ones they post for sale on their website do.


----------

